# Bullet Pens - what types sell best?



## NittanyLion (May 14, 2013)

I'm trying to settle in on a bullet pen to make consistently......I've tried several different kinds and have had lots of luck selling them. Other than bolt actions, which I can sell as fast as I make, what types or kits of bullet pens are your best sellers?


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 14, 2013)

Bolt actions and 50-caliber for us.

The 30 caliber stuff sells, but not nearly as fast.


----------



## keithlong (May 14, 2013)

Mine are the ones I make from once fired casings, with bullets for nibs and deer antler on top.


----------



## MarkD (May 14, 2013)

Like Keith, my best sellers are the ones I make from once fired 30.06 casings, with bullets for nibs and deer antler on top.


----------



## NittanyLion (May 14, 2013)

Keith & Mark,  I have plenty of both(antler and .06 casings), what price range do these bring for you?


----------



## its_virgil (May 14, 2013)

I would keep making bolt actions as fast as I could make them.:biggrin:

Consider yourself lucky. I can't sell 'em and I'm in Texas!
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Briskar said:


> I'm trying to settle in on a bullet pen to make consistently......I've tried several different kinds and have had lots of luck selling them. Other than bolt actions, which I can sell as fast as I make, what types or kits of bullet pens are your best sellers?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 14, 2013)

Questions like this are useless in my mind. What sells for one may not sell for you in your area. Out west where guns are more acceptable, bullet pens may sell. I can't give them away. So to me make whatever you think will sell and try selling it. If it doesn't sell try something new. Simple as that. Can't sell $300 pens then don't make them. Every market is different and thank goodness it is or we all would be out of business real quick.  If the bolt action is agreat seller than make 3 times more of them and count the money coming in and don't worry about others. Just an opinion.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 14, 2013)

Why why not just keep making bolt actions?   Getting bored with them?

I have a bunch of them to make for Father's Day.


----------



## NittanyLion (May 14, 2013)

Dan,

Guess you're right, kind of bored with them....not a lot of room to be creative, other than some aluminum segmenting.  Don't get me wrong, I will continue to make and sell them, I'm just trying to decide on a bullet kit.  Most of what is out there is a little too fake.  I make mostly the kitless version in the library(rifleshellpen.pdf), because I enjoy it and most folks around here appreciate that it's a real casing, fired by me in my backyard.

John,
I ask the question because I have found a lot of good people on here willing to help and offer opinions on their experiences. I think calling a question useless can turn people off, especially a "newbie" like me. I've never made a negative comment on here and never will.  It's not good here, or in life in general.  Sorry, hope that wasn't negative.  Your work looks top notch, so advice from someone like you can be valuable to someone like me.  More than anything, that's the reason I ask.

I do appreciate everyone's help and value your opinions.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 14, 2013)

Most people (in my experience) that see the bolt action are so taken by the aspect that I doubt they'd be much interested in one without, unless it had a real casing, as you mentioned, which is very cool. 

The truth is (as it seems to me anyway) none of the bullet pens are going to allow for the .design options of an ate ax, jr gent etc.  

I'm just going to keep the bolt in the rotation and spend most of my energy exploring other styles.  

That being said, if you find another bullet that you really like, pass the info along.


----------



## plano_harry (May 15, 2013)

Last bolt with antler went for $80 with a deer head clip


----------



## jttheclockman (May 15, 2013)

Well Steve my answer was too negative for you so I will post some photos of what I make and hopes this helps you because they are not big sellers for me.

I make 30-06 and 308 shells in various combinations. I make them in nickle and brass. Some with acrylics as caps, some with antler as caps and some with combination shells which just about everyone who does these makes. I also make matching key chains. I powdercoat my shells because I use reall shells and boattail bullets. I learned by using the info found in the library here. Like I said I think I have sold about 5 over 3 years. I have them in stock just for show but concentrate on other pens that are big sellers for me in my area and to the clientel that I sell to. 


Make what sells in your area. You already mentioned you make bolt action kits and real bullet kits. Then keep making them and make more of them if they are selling that good. To me one bullet looks just like the next so I do not seek other caliper shells. If you can make custom pens for clients that have that special shell such as from funerals or big game hunts. That is what you should seek after. Have them engraved. People here do that alot. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## lorbay (May 15, 2013)

For me it is the 30-06 and the 308. And I sell hundreds of them. Lin


----------



## NittanyLion (May 15, 2013)

Harry,

$80 would be great, but I'm pretty sure I can't bring that around here.  I'm at about half of that with wood, $50 with antler.  I just did a bolt action for $100, but it had small pieces of 3 different antlers with walnut in between.  It was a gift from 3 sons to their father, each was an antler from their first buck.

John,
Hope you took no offense to that, I was just offering an opinion from a new guy on here.    I could sell every one of your bullet pens pretty fast around here, they look great.  You gave me a great idea with the keychain as a matching pair or even separately.  I think these would do well too.  You are correct, the market is different everywhere.  It's just too bad for me that the pens I really enjoy making(roller balls and fountains) do not sell around here(other than slims).  I might sell one a week of the roller balls, versus 5-10 bullets, bolt actions, and slims.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 15, 2013)

Psi sells lots of bullet options.  Maybe just jump in and try a new one. (I believe there is one that takes the same bushings as the bolt. )


----------



## joefrog (May 15, 2013)

Briskar said:


> Harry,
> 
> $80 would be great, but I'm pretty sure I can't bring that around here.  I'm at about half of that with wood, $50 with antler.  I just did a bolt action for $100, but it had small pieces of 3 different antlers with walnut in between.  It was a gift from 3 sons to their father, each was an antler from their first buck.




What an outstanding idea - I bet he loved it!


----------



## plano_harry (May 15, 2013)

Steve, I am with you on the $100 for segment work, that is labor intensive, but a great idea.

Where are you selling 5-10 pens a week?  That's great!

Harry


----------



## Ross (May 15, 2013)

I have good luck with once fired 30-06 pens. After making several at a time, I have to make something more creative. I have also used a couple of 308 casings with good results.  Makes a somewhat shorter pen.


----------



## Chris Bar (May 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried using a real bullet with rifling marks showing that it had been fired?  With access to a sportsman owned swimming pool and a kid to retrieve, might make a new dent in the market (just thinking, and again might not :biggrin.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (May 16, 2013)

I think it's just like other kits, you have to find your market:
30-06 bolt with antler for hunters,
.223/5.56 once-fired, with camo for Military, etc


----------



## LagniappeRob (May 16, 2013)

Maybe John's answer could have been a bit nicer, but I do understand the comment. It varies largely by market. By market, that doesn't just mean the area you are living/selling in, but the venue. I live/sell in Louisiana aka "Sportsman Paradise" so you would think that they'd be huge. But I only do art markets now, I found "craft shows" to be too price sensitive for me. I was in one show with another pen maker 1 tent over doing them right there at the show - slimlines only with crap wood and friction polish, $10 each. That's not my market. My shows now have few other turners in them and if they do pens at all, it's a very small segment. At my markets, bullet pens are not the big sellers EXCEPT around Christmas, etc. as gift items.


----------



## Erik831 (May 16, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Questions like this are useless in my mind. What sells for one may not sell for you in your area. Out west where guns are more acceptable, bullet pens may sell. I can't give them away. So to me make whatever you think will sell and try selling it. If it doesn't sell try something new. Simple as that. Can't sell $300 pens then don't make them. Every market is different and thank goodness it is or we all would be out of business real quick.  If the bolt action is agreat seller than make 3 times more of them and count the money coming in and don't worry about others. Just an opinion.



John every time I read a comment from you it's always negative what's up with you man just saying , on the other hand I've have sold many of the bullet kits from timberbits and recently started making the real cartridge kits that I'm yet to promote them once I find a show ..


----------



## NittanyLion (May 16, 2013)

Never done a show or any other public sale.  I'm fortunate enough to live in a remote area where God, guns, and Beer rule.......good for bullet pens; us rednecks go nuts over them.  All sales are from connections at work(usually higher end pens), word of mouth, and the ever famous facebook.  I've found at work, all it takes is to set one of my pens down in front of me at my desk or in meetings to generate interest.  I also ALWaYS carry a case of pens wherever I go.  Many other sales have been follow up from giveaways.  This has kept me at the 5-10 a week for the past 3 months.  I've sold 4 this week, along with orders of 4 more right now that should be done and out by Saturday.  This is about my max production.....I really don't want to be this busy.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 16, 2013)

Erik831 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Questions like this are useless in my mind. What sells for one may not sell for you in your area. Out west where guns are more acceptable, bullet pens may sell. I can't give them away. So to me make whatever you think will sell and try selling it. If it doesn't sell try something new. Simple as that. Can't sell $300 pens then don't make them. Every market is different and thank goodness it is or we all would be out of business real quick.  If the bolt action is agreat seller than make 3 times more of them and count the money coming in and don't worry about others. Just an opinion.
> ...


 
Then don't read any of my comments. You can include me on your ignore list. and please do. Thanks. Glad you are selling many bullet pens. Oh by the way you took the time to bash me but did not answer the OP question. Good job.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 16, 2013)

Ok, enough digs on the side...keep it civil, please! 

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------



## Jim Burr (May 16, 2013)

The bullet pens from CSUSA, like John showed will hopefully put me through PA school starting next year. I have a strong source of antler and other good top material and several gun shops in town. Just happens to be the flavor-of-the-month so why not knock 'em out! For some reason...just personal taste on my part...I never got into the bolt action style, just me.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 16, 2013)

Jim Burr said:


> The bullet pens from CSUSA, like John showed will hopefully put me through PA school starting next year. I have a strong source of antler and other good top material and several gun shops in town. Just happens to be the flavor-of-the-month so why not knock 'em out! For some reason...just personal taste on my part...I never got into the bolt action style, just me.


 

I just looked through the entire thread again and did not see anyone  post any photos so I am guessing  you are referring to my pens. I would like to make it clear these are not kit pens. These are real shells and real bullets. I get my materials from ammo shops and put them together using the info that is found in the library. These go back many years when they became the hot item on this site. I remember when just about everyone was making them. That is why you have big pen makers latching onto the idea and started making kits as they did many other blanks that have come through this site. Some people went on to have very good success selling them at gun shows and other venues. As I mentioned in my area I did not do so well but I still make and carry a few. I get requests from people who are hunters and have that special shell casing or antler. Some people also go on to make some real cool looking display racks for desk tops using antlers and such. This could be something you can add to your arsenal (no pun intended)  Good luck.


----------



## plano_harry (May 17, 2013)

Briskar said:


> I've found at work, all it takes is to set one of my pens down in front of me at my desk or in meetings to generate interest.



:biggrin: That's the problem!  I office at home and my wife won't buy any more pens.:frown:  When I do take them to the office or conferences, they sell well. :wink:


----------



## Erik831 (May 17, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Then don't read any of my comments. You can include me on your ignore list. and please do. Thanks. Glad you are selling many bullet pens. Oh by the way you took the time to bash me but did not answer the OP question. Good job.



Yet again hahaha chill man life is good.


----------

